# Boarding With A Friend-Advice?



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Due to medical issues putting me out of work, I'm having to move back in with my parents and change cities temporarily. Bummer, but it's a good way to get back on my feet and I am very grateful that my parents are willing to help.

So! My friend/old trainer (used to train me, but no longer gives lessons) has agreed to move Sock in for a set amount per month that we've already agreed upon. Obviously we will get a contract of some sort written up, but do you have any advice as how to best protect us both, just in case a situation arises? Anyone else had something like this work well for them, or advice on how to make things even better? I know Sock will get awesome care and be quite safe here. I am thrilled that she is taking us in!  We will be there probably for 6 months or so, so it's a pretty temporary situation. If I decide to stay in Fresno longer than that I will probably move him to a recommended commercial facility.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Will this trainer be charging you board and using your horse for lessons? If so that needs to be discussed in full. Who will pay vet bills, farrier, shots. You need to agree upon a value for the horse, in case something happens and it has to be put down. It may be best to get legal advise in this matter.


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Before having our horse at home with us, I boarded with a friend... We both agreed that when it came to exchanging money for services that that constituted a business relationship. With that in mind, we both had what we needed and wrote up a contract that worked for all concerned.

Long/short, our horse was magnificently taken care of. She treated all the horses equally and her boarders, too. I probably was one of two boarders that paid on time and I know she appreciated that.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Saddlebag, she has retired from training so she no longer gives lessons. I kinda wish she still did, since I would love Sock to be a lesson horse and gain more experience with different riders under the supervision of someone I trust, but not at this time it seems. I pay all vet fees, shoeing, worming, shots etc. Basically she is just feeding and cleaning for the price that we agreed upon. If I want him grained she will, I just have to provide it. Also very good point on value, I didn't think of that but now that I do I guess both boarding agreements that I've had thus far have asked for that. My dad is a lawyer and can help with the details of the contract or we can probably get one that's adequate from Equine Legal Solutions or something.

wdblevin, that's pretty much the same kind of deal that we're going to have, minus the other boarders. Sock will be the only horse on the property that doesn't belong to her. I know that I'll pay board on time or early each month, so that won't be a problem at all. 

Thanks for the responses! All good points to think about, for sure!


----------

